# 9 Year old girl injured by father



## TKO-KID (Nov 26, 2008)

http://www.stltoday.com/stltoday/ne...EA9C7261EB54E8608625750E0003B7BE?OpenDocument

Why would you let your daughter stand below you?


----------



## Brush Hog (Nov 27, 2008)

My kids are in the house when I mow the lawn never mind cutting limbs/wood. My prayers go out to girl and family
Pete


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Nov 30, 2008)

I want my kids present whether I'm mowing, trimming, doing tree work, etc.

I stress safety and PPE. I want them to see and understand what is happening..from a safe distance. They even watch training videos.

That way they don't grow up clueless.

Which maybe what happened here. We don't know that she was even supposted to be or allowed to be there. She might have been on her way to tell him dinner's ready or something.

It was an accident. That is all we know for sure.

My prayers go out to the family and I'm so glad she is ok.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 30, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> I want my kids present whether I'm mowing, trimming, doing tree work, etc.
> 
> I stress safety and PPE. I want them to see and understand what is happening..from a safe distance. They even watch training videos.
> 
> ...



+1

Agreed on all points.


----------



## njforestfire (Dec 1, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> I want my kids present whether I'm mowing, trimming, doing tree work, etc.
> 
> I stress safety and PPE. I want them to see and understand what is happening..from a safe distance. They even watch training videos.
> 
> That way they don't grow up clueless.



I do the same thing! I catch some good videos on youtube.


----------



## huskys rule (Dec 1, 2008)

I want my kids present whether I'm mowing, trimming, doing tree work, etc.

I stress safety and PPE. I want them to see and understand what is happening..from a safe distance. They even watch training videos.

That way they don't grow up clueless.

I agree totally i have 2 13 year old boys they know the safe way to do most anything they help me with, but they do get a little careless once in a while, they are aware of consequences though.


----------

